# Acceptance Rates at Undergraduate Film Program



## DJtooka (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey,
I'm wondering if anyone here knows the acceptance rates at any of the following undergraduate film programs: USC, UCLA, Chapman, NYU, and Columbia. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 15, 2008)

It's commonly accepted that the "top tier" film schools have single digit acceptance rates at both the undergrad and the graduate level.

Thousands of people apply to these programs each year.  Incoming classes are usually 25-50 students.


----------



## Have-Not (Jul 15, 2008)

UCLA accepts about 15 transfers and about 15 from within UCLA per year (Fall) for the Undergrad program.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's what I can tell you about FSU as far as transfer rates go: on the site they say they accept *5* undergraduate transfer students per year.

I go to PBCC....yeah I know... where? Palm Beach Community College. In the middle of Nowheresville, Florida. Better known as Lake Worth. Two students from here were accepted as transfers and another waitisted. For 2007.

I was born at night. But it wasn't last night. I am also from NY. With ties to Missouri, the Show-Me State....LOL... I think that there are some pretty good colleges up North....at least "I herd tel a sum".... certainly more stellar and with much better equipment, reputation, and faculty than PBCC. In fact, this is probably true for the West Coast as well. And everywhere in between and overseas as well.

I know that this little podunk school's is not eating up 50% the open slots. I guess what I'm trying to say is...Don't believe the hype...Believe in yourself. 

Numbers lie. Trust me I know.

I got accepted to NYU's Theatre program when they had a 4 studio theatre system and total incoming freshman acting class was less than 100 of the 3,000 in Tisch's student body. Yes, I'm dating myself. This was 1984. Award winning actress, Lisa Edelstein of the TV show "House" was in my class in Circle-In-The-Square. Circle was, at the time, the most selective of all the studios. After being accepted into the university AND then the theatre program the school's dean and audition board assigned you to a studio. Circle had less students than Strasberg, Mamet, and Adler. Playwright's Horizon's at the time was for those who wanted to direct and/or write plays. Just to give you an idea of low acceptance rates. NYU was the first and only school I applied to and Circle was the only studio for me within the school. 

But listen, prior to my audition, I hadn't had  private acting lessons, an agent, a tremendous resume, in fact I was a singer (and I didn't get to sing) and had never been in a play or been on a stage for the purposes of acting and I didn't have the recommendation of some friggin studio head, (like 90% of my other classmates) I didn't know stage left from stage fright, but I had passion. I had determination. I had an eagerness to learn. They gave me a scholarship so they must have thought I had talent. 

These things: passion, determination, properly channelled energy, coupled with directable talent are indispensable.

And remember: If you believe in statistics. You're bound to become one.


----------

